# Nissan X-Trail 4WD warning light on sometimes



## rhperera (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a 2002 Nissan X-Trail 2.5ltr. The orange 4WD warning indicator stays on sometimes, and as I noticed it's always in cold start. When I run for a few miles, then turn off and start again the warning light goes off. When the light is on, I cannot switch modes. Anyone ran into such issue?


----------



## steveX (Dec 20, 2019)

It might be the ABS/4WD sensor that is gone defective. To test this is the problem, you will need to drive the vehicle to a normal speed, then try to lock up the brakes to see if the Anti lock brake in functioning. If the ABS brake fail to anti skid the vehicle or the abs brake does not function, then the problem is ABS/4WD sensor.


----------

